# The Unnamed New Boy....Those Eyes!!*Picture Heavy*



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Heeeeey there. xD So I've been rather inactive here on the forum for the past couple of weeks due to health reasons....but I'm feeling much better for the moment, so I'm back....and with another new addition! xD Haha.....yeah....I've given in to my addiction. xP

So after a rather hectic, stressful week my dad was sweet enough to take me to Petsmart to buy me a few things yesterday.....including a new betta. He even got a little more involved then usual helping me pick one out, pointing out a few that he thought looked neat....and it was a VERY hard decision. There were several very lovely boys and a few just itty bitty TINY adorable girls.....like, practically baby betta sized. I'd never seen girls sold that small. It was definitely a hard choice....there were a good five or so that I wanted to bring home right there and then. xD

But in the end....there was one boy that stood out to me especially.....


















































































































































































































































































































































I have NEVER seen eyes quite like that on a betta before....that was really what caught my attention, I have to admit. I mean, I've had bettas give me 'the eye' many many times.....but that just takes on a whole new meaning with this guy. xD I just had to get him. 
His color is quite interesting is well. Obviously he'll marble up eventually, so I look forward to seeing exactly how he changes...but hes quite unusually lovely. xD
I was a little worried about his sight, but he appears to see just fine. Hes a very curious little guy, very inquisitive. Hes particularly fond of pausing his exploration to watch my TV, as he has a nice view of it from his tank, and to watch me crochet. Its so adorable. <3

I haven't decided on a name yet....though I have several options in mind. Since I'd been on a Supernatural kick for the past month or so, I'd been mainly considering naming him something Supernatural related, though Watson has also been added to he list......xD Its a toss up right now.....

But, anyway....enough of my rambling. xD Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow he's a beautiful betta! I love his eyes too! So unique


----------



## thisismethere (Oct 16, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I almost stopped breathing when I saw the pics. Wow... I promised myself I wouldn't get another betta but if I ever came across a little guy that looked like that at my LFS, I would buy him anyway... GAH! The colors are stunning and his eyes are amazing! I. ENVY. YOU. lol. :-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

whoa, really pretty! He looks like he's wearing false eyelashes! Turquoise and pink is what it looks like in the photos. I love how his top fin folds over :-D

I'm glad you feel better!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone!! :3
His eyes really are quite something....I really don't think I've ever had or seen a betta with eyes like that before. xD It was definitely the eyes that sealed the deal for me. Though I do also love his little pectorals with those cute little spots of color. <3
He is such a neat color though. Hes sort of a white/peachy color with some green/teal iridescence and some darker teal marble spots along with that one red Koi-like spot on his head. The camera plays up his iridescence a little though...xD


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

O.O he is such a gorgeous betta! Just throwing a name out there for you, I think Pearl would fit him. He reminds me of mother of pearl. Kind of girly I know...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! 
Actually hes been named. A friend of mine officially deemed him, because I couldn't decide on a name, Tom Lucifer Rory Watson Pendragon von Jefferson. 
.....This is why I don't always ask my friends to name my fish xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, his eyes make him look scared. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ghost…


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh wow hes _beautiful_! Definitely cant wait to see how his colors change once he settles into his new home!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

XD yeah! That is definitely an interesting name...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! xD Haha, one of my friends made the comment about his eyes making him look permanently scared too! He definitely does in pictures, though its a little less so in person.

Yeeeeeeah.....thats what happens when I'm discussing names with my nerdy friends and we can't decide on one. xDDD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

He is soo beautiful, he is very eye catching, I can see why you chose him, I found one similar and he is the same color that minty greeen, and he has black eyes, as well..and he chose me, he started flaring for me, and it was instant love, Does your boy have a Blackbeard,? mine does, and I was gonna name him that..but I chose Ocean..Love your guy!!! Awwsum Pics too


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Name him Ghost!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!!  Ahh I love that minty green color, I've always had a soft spot for the blue/teal/greenish colorings. My favorite colors. <3 Your boy is lovely! I saw him in your album, such a gorgeous color! 
xD Little Tom Lucifer actually has a clear beard from what I can see. I was actually giving him some mirror exercise today to get a look at his spread, turns out hes actually an HM too.....and here I thought he was just an SD xD


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What is an sd


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> What is an sd


Super Delta


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok yah! No duh!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

What a beauty, and such wonderful photography!!! Keep them coming. I bet he changes color every week!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup. xD I thought originally that he was just a Superdelta.....I've yet to manage to find a real full Halfmoon at my local Petsmart....but this guy surprised me with his spread! xD

Haha, thank you!! xD Thats certainly not a problem with this guy, hes very photogenic, and just so fascinating to watch over all...I've really never seen a fish quite like him color-wise, and he has such an adorable little inquisitive personality...xD <3
My GF also pointed out that he has a Harry Potter lightning bolt on his side, which we're both finding extremely amusing....xD


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

beautiful eyes!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Have u picked a name?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the name Watson! Especially with those eyes being so curious lol or Sherlock...but since you already named him I guess it's too late lol


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What's his name?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Thank you!!
> Actually hes been named. A friend of mine officially deemed him, because I couldn't decide on a name, Tom Lucifer Rory Watson Pendragon von Jefferson.
> .....This is why I don't always ask my friends to name my fish xD


It said this on the first page


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you. xD <3
Ahh yes he was given quite a long, nerdy, ridiculous name....xD Couldn't decide on just one, so he ended up getting all of them! Haha, I made sure to toss Watson in there of course. I'm saving the name Sherlock for just the right fish though. <3


----------

